# Mit VBA in Excel das Arbeitsverzeichnis setzen.



## uepselon (16. November 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit VBA das aktuelle Arebitsverzeichnis ändern?

Hab schon Application.DefaultFilePath geändert, aber das hat leider nichts bewirkt, nur der öfnnen bzw. speichern Dialog hat nun diesen neuen Pfad, das Arbeitsverzeichnis ist aber immernoch das gleiche.

Hab nämlich folgendes Problem. Ich hab Bilder in einem /temp Verzeichnis rumliegen, die ich mittels COM Schnitstelle also VBA Code, in das Excel Sheet einfügen will. Da Execl aber in diesem Fall nur relative Dateinamen verträgt, muss ich das Arbeitsverzeichnis auf mein /temp verzeichnis setzen, sonst findet Excel die Bilder nicht.

Hoffe jemand kennt sich ein bissl besser aus als ich ;-)

Gruß,

ueps


----------



## spirit (16. November 2004)

Hallo

Du musst die Dialogeigenschaft .initdir = "c:\pfad" setzen



Viel Spass


----------



## uepselon (16. November 2004)

Und welches Objekt beinhaltet .initdir? CommonDialog steht im Excel VBA nicht zur verfügung, desweiteren will ich keinen Dialog erstellen, sondern nur das Arbeitsverzeichnis für das aktuelle Workbook festlegen.

Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## DrSoong (16. November 2004)

Also, du müsstest dazu dein File in das gewünschte Verzeichnis speichern, geht ganz einfach mit der _ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs_-Methode. Dann ist der Workbook-Pfad auf das gewünschte Verzeichnis gestellt. Ansonsten gibt es (meines Wissens nach) keine andere Möglichkeit.


Der Doc!


----------



## mag0815 (12. Juli 2005)

uepselon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich mit VBA das aktuelle Arebitsverzeichnis ändern?
> 
> ...


 Hast Du schon 'mal die Seite "www.die-schwimmers.de" besucht?
Dort gibt es als Freeware and quelltext vielleicht genau, was Du suchst.
http://www.die-schwimmers.de/vba061.htm
Eine Liste, die alle JPG files als Link einbindet und als Kommentar eine Vorschau integriert.

Viel Spaß  
mag0815


----------

